# Bayern Monaco - A. Madrid. 3 maggio 2015, ore 20,45. Tv Canale 5



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2016)

Ritorno di semifinali di Champions tra il Bayern Monaco e l'Atletico. La squadra di Simeone si è imposta per 1-0 all'andata grazie ad una perla di Saul. Ma comunque non è finito il discorso qualificazione. Il Bayern per passare dovrà vincere 2-0 oppure 3-1 4-2 ecc.

All'Atletico basta un pareggio oppure una sconfitta per 2-1 è sufficiente.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match su Canale 5

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2016)

Partita che sa di una finale, come spesso accade in certe semifinali.

Sarà un assedio Bayern, speriamo resista l'Atletico.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2016)

L'Atletico in contropiede potrebbe fare malissimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Maggio 2016)

Pareggio con gol e passa l'atletico!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2016)

prevedo una grande partita del bayern


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Partita che sa di una finale, come spesso accade in certe semifinali.
> 
> Sarà un assedio Bayern, speriamo resista l'Atletico.



io da tifoso del madrid preferirei giocarmi la finale contro il bayern, ma sinceramente non è neanche detto che domani si vinca col city


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Maggio 2016)

Premetto che nonostante adori Simeone tifo Guardiola


Stasera per me 2-1


----------



## mandraghe (3 Maggio 2016)

L'ingresso di Simeone all'Allianz Arena


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2016)

Per me passa l'Atletico. ll Bayern è obbligato a vincere con due goal di scarto e quando mai l'Atletico perde con due goal di scarto, anzi, penso che in questa stagione non sia mai successo(qualcuno può smentirmi?). Passa l'Atletico e la va a vincere contro un improbabile City.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per me passa l'Atletico. ll Bayern è obbligato a vincere con due goal di scarto e quando mai l'Atletico perde con due goal di scarto, anzi, penso che in questa stagione non sia mai successo(qualcuno può smentirmi?). Passa l'Atletico e la va a vincere contro un improbabile City.



L'andata col barsà ? 

Comunque per me due possono farglieli, certo non devono tassativamente prendere gol perchè 3 sì che sono troppi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'andata col barsà ?
> 
> Comunque per me due possono farglieli, certo non devono tassativamente prendere gol perchè 3 sì che sono troppi.


All'andata col Barsà persero 2-1.


----------



## Aragorn (3 Maggio 2016)

Passerà il Bayern


----------



## enne (3 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per me passa l'Atletico. ll Bayern è obbligato a vincere con due goal di scarto e quando mai l'Atletico perde con due goal di scarto, anzi, penso che in questa stagione non sia mai successo(qualcuno può smentirmi?).



Vero, quando hanno perso è stato solo con un gol di scarto, sia in Liga che Coppa che Champions


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> All'andata col Barsà persero 2-1.



Certo, però due gol li hanno presi.

Edit : ho visto ora "due gol di scarto", avevo capito "due gol subiti".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Certo, però due gol li hanno presi.
> 
> Edit : ho visto ora "due gol di scarto", avevo capito "due gol subiti".


Leggi bene la prossima volta


----------



## Djici (3 Maggio 2016)

tifosi del Bayern da brividi... che tifo.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Che partita.. uguale a Milan Frosinone


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

Gol Bayern

Finita?


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gol Bayern
> 
> Finita?


Assolutamente finitissima


----------



## mandraghe (3 Maggio 2016)

Vantaggio meritatissimo, finora l'Atletico stava facendo una partita vergognosa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2016)

XAbi con deviazione la vedo male per l'Atletico.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

Rigore Bayern

Strafinita.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Rigore Bayern finita


----------



## mandraghe (3 Maggio 2016)

Rigore Bayern!


----------



## koti (3 Maggio 2016)

Ma che fa Gimenez...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2016)

Già finita grazie a Jimenez


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Ma come hanno fatto i Gobbi ha fare due gol?


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Parata


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2016)

Parataaa


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Che assedio comunque che assedio


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

L'Atletico fino ad ora non ci sta capendo niente.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Maggio 2016)

Cholismo....un tempo si chiamava catenaccio......


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Atletico fino ad ora non ci sta capendo niente.



Penso che nessuna squadra ci capirebbe.. questi del bayern come cavolo fanno a giocare cosi...


----------



## kolao95 (3 Maggio 2016)

A tutti i fenomeni che criticano Romagnoli siano d'esempio gli errori di Gimenez: gioca nella squadra con la miglior fase difensiva del mondo, ha di fianco un certo Godin eppure commette due errori in una partita decisiva, è una pippa? No, semplicemente a quell'età gli errori sono fisiologici.


----------



## cremone (3 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Cholismo....un tempo si chiamava catenaccio......



E che altro dovrebbero fare???


----------



## mandraghe (3 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> A tutti i fenomeni che criticano Romagnoli siano d'esempio gli errori di Gimenez: gioca nella squadra con la miglior fase difensiva del mondo, ha di fianco un certo Godin eppure commette due errori in una partita decisiva, è una pippa? No, semplicemente a quell'età gli errori sono fisiologici.




Stavo per scriverlo...comunque bisogna anche considerare che sta disputando una semifinale di CL contro uno squadrone.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Bayern tra qualche hanno avrà più Champions di noi.. e non noi staremo con Berlusconi e Galliani


----------



## mandraghe (3 Maggio 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> E che altro dovrebbero fare???




Sono d'accordo eh, però chiamiamo le cose col proprio nome senza dare troppe patenti di genialità ad un allenatore che propone cose già viste...anche se è oggettivo che con la squadra che ha non potrebbe fare diversamente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Maggio 2016)

Se il Bayern non si ferma segnano di sicuro. Nemmeno l'Atletico può resistere ad un assedio del genere.


----------



## LukeLike (3 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> A tutti i fenomeni che criticano Romagnoli siano d'esempio gli errori di Gimenez: gioca nella squadra con la miglior fase difensiva del mondo, ha di fianco un certo Godin eppure commette due errori in una partita decisiva, è una pippa? No, semplicemente a quell'età gli errori sono fisiologici.



Eh ma lui è straniero. E c'ha il cognome esotico, bello da pronunciare: Jimenez! Così come Varane! Marquinhos! Che cognome è Romagnoli? Che è il rappresentante degli abitanti dell'Emilia Romagna?


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Maggio 2016)

Non c'è manco da discutere su chi merita di passare il turno. L'Atletico è l'anticalcio


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> A tutti i fenomeni che criticano Romagnoli siano d'esempio gli errori di Gimenez: gioca nella squadra con la miglior fase difensiva del mondo, ha di fianco un certo Godin eppure commette due errori in una partita decisiva, è una pippa? No, semplicemente a quell'età gli errori sono fisiologici.



No vabbe, sono entrato su questo topic per scrivere la stessa cosa. Ma proprio identica.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Stavo per scriverlo...comunque bisogna anche considerare che sta disputando una semifinale di CL contro uno squadrone.





MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> No vabbe, sono entrato su questo topic per scrivere la stessa cosa. Ma proprio identica.



Speriamo che lo si capisca. E speriamo soprattutto che possano farlo crescere in una grande squadra, come stanno facendo i vari Marquinhos, Varane, Gimenez..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Maggio 2016)

Quello dell'atletico si chiama impotenza. Riusciranno ad uscire solo (e se) quando i bavaresi caleranno.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che lo si capisca. E speriamo soprattutto che possano farlo crescere in una grande squadra, come stanno facendo i vari Marquinhos, Varane, Gimenez..



Mi fa paura chi ste cose le pensa a mente fredda...


----------



## cremone (3 Maggio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non c'è manco da discutere su chi merita di passare il turno. L'Atletico è l'anticalcio



Non sono d'accordo, non è che possano far meglio contro sta squadra e poi pressano abbastanza alto


----------



## kolao95 (3 Maggio 2016)

Grieezmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnn.
Contropiede straordinario.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Gooooooooooooooool godo


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

Gol Atletico

1-1


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

La difesa a centrocampo...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Niang avrebbe preso il palo.. la differenza tra top giocatori...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2016)

Antoineeee 1-1 forza Atletico.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Maggio 2016)

Incredibile, Griezman segna in fuorigioco e l'Atletico è ad un passo dalla finale, o quasi. 

Comunque fanno schifo, sempre episodi a favore nei momenti più decisivi.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Maggio 2016)

Gol in fuorigioco....però polli quelli del Bayern.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Maggio 2016)

Sembrava fuorigioco invece pare non esserci lol.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Maggio 2016)

Real campione : undicesima.


----------



## malos (3 Maggio 2016)

Altra coppa per il real e sarebbero 11. Forza Bayern.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Maggio 2016)

Voglio il gol del Bayern per vedere minuti di fuoco.


----------



## chicagousait (3 Maggio 2016)

Forza Atletico. Nn pensavo nemmeno riuscissero a far gol stasera


----------



## Schism75 (3 Maggio 2016)

Simeone é da ricoprire d'oro subito e dargli carta bianca per 5 anni. Mia opinione comunque finisca la partita.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io da tifoso del madrid preferirei giocarmi la finale contro il bayern, ma sinceramente non è neanche detto che domani si vinca col city



Io no. A me fa paura questo Atletico, ma lo preferisco al Bayern.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Maggio 2016)

Alé, 11esima e un fantoccio allenatore incapace campione d'Europa. Forza Bayern, forza City.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Maggio 2016)

Per me l'Atletico vincerebbe piuttosto agilmente col Real, per cui non credo proprio all'undicesima pure se passassero i colchoneros.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che lo si capisca. E speriamo soprattutto che possano farlo crescere in una grande squadra, come stanno facendo i vari Marquinhos, Varane, Gimenez..



Esatto.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Maggio 2016)

Goooooollll


----------



## 666psycho (3 Maggio 2016)

2-1 di Lewandowsky


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Bayern in finale dai adesso fanno il terzo


----------



## malos (3 Maggio 2016)

Evvaiiiiii


----------



## Jaqen (3 Maggio 2016)

Dai che vince il calcio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2016)

Aia Robert 2-1 e manca ancora abbastanza.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Maggio 2016)

Il polacco non perdona. Oblak lol.


----------



## enne (3 Maggio 2016)

Era fallo di Vidal ?


----------



## cremone (3 Maggio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Dai che vince il calcio.



Non esageriamo adesso...


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

Ora un super quarto d'ora finale...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Maggio 2016)

enne ha scritto:


> Era fallo di Vidal ?



Non credo, semplice contrasto di gioco.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

rigoreeeeeeeeee


----------



## kolao95 (3 Maggio 2016)

Rigore! Dai, Atleti!


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

Rigore Atletico


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

Nooooooo rigore regalatissimo


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Non c'èra rotfl


----------



## enne (3 Maggio 2016)

Grandissimo Torres


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

Ahahahhahha gli ha fatto il fallo a centrocampo praticamente


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2016)

Mamma mia fuori di 1 metro pazzesco.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

Che asino Torres


----------



## enne (3 Maggio 2016)

Minkia


----------



## kolao95 (3 Maggio 2016)

Neuer tiene a galla il Bayern!


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Ma cosa fa????


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2016)

Giustissimo cosi quanto è forte Manuel.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Finita per l'Atletico a questo punto


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Maggio 2016)

che paracarro torres. 

giusto così cmq.


----------



## enne (3 Maggio 2016)

Perche' non ha tirato Koke ??!!!


----------



## alcyppa (3 Maggio 2016)

Giusto così.
Ma che rigore patetico però.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Maggio 2016)

Piccinini prossimo all'infarto


----------



## BB7 (3 Maggio 2016)

Meglio così rigore assurdo


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Quel maledetto cesso doveva tirarlo?


----------



## mandraghe (3 Maggio 2016)

Che partita...meriterebbero entrambe la finale...che culo il Real ad averle evitate


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Maggio 2016)

Che cesso Torres


----------



## enne (3 Maggio 2016)

Era cmq tanto che non falliva un rigore


----------



## kolao95 (3 Maggio 2016)

Cesso per un rigore sbagliato?


----------



## enne (3 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Cesso per un rigore sbagliato?


Come Ibra e Muller..........


----------



## Jaqen (3 Maggio 2016)

Ormai è finita. Peccato.


----------



## cremone (3 Maggio 2016)

Quanto mi piacerebbe i nostri giocatori giocassero con il cuore come quelli dell'Atletico contro squadre più ricche e talentuose


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ormai è finita. Peccato.



Finita cosa come con la Juve? Gufi?


----------

